# 3/15 - Deep Dropping and Daytime sword



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Left Shoreline around 430am on Thursday on our way out to grab some grouper/tilefish. First stop was around 70 miles out and we started catching nice longtail sea bass. Next few stop we were able to get a mess of yellowedge, blue line and goldface tilefish. Personally, I prefer to eat the blue line and goldface over the golden tile, so I was thrilled! 

Next stop was.ober near the Petronious to do a little daytime sword fishing and try for a pomfret..well no luck on the pomfrett but we did have on swordy bill and tear our sewn squid up. Bill marks on leader..just didn't get hooked...Oh well. Still exciting to see that rod start bouncing.

Did another couple drops closer in and got a couple nice snowy. Wind switched aout of the ssw at 15 so we started in...stopped at a shallow spot and took literally 7 min to catch our trigger..

Solid trip with a great group of people.

Water was a clean green to blue green. 70° after 30+ miles out and around 72-73 at Petronious. Lots of sharks there, btw.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

awesome mess of fish!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Capt'n Daddy said:


> Left Shoreline around 430am on Thursday on our way out to grab some grouper/tilefish. First stop was around 70 miles out and we started catching nice longtail sea bass. Next few stop we were able to get a mess of yellowedge, blue line and goldface tilefish. Personally, I prefer to eat the blue line and goldface over the golden tile, so I was thrilled!
> 
> Next stop was.ober near the Petronious to do a little daytime sword fishing and try for a pomfret..well no luck on the pomfrett but we did have on swordy bill and tear our sewn squid up. Bill marks on leader..just didn't get hooked...Oh well. Still exciting to see that rod start bouncing.
> 
> ...




Nice trip! Looks like squid ate your squid to me. Not indicative of a sword bite in my opinion, for what it’s worth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

That's a box of good eating fish right there! I agree, the squid looks squid bit. Swordie could have been there too though, never know.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a great trip! What is that you're holding up? Almost looks like a ling cod. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

k-p said:


> That's a great trip! What is that you're holding up? Almost looks like a ling cod. Thanks for the report.


Thought it was a brotula initially, but after looking at the tail, realized it wasn't that. Might be a hake or ling cod...pulled it out of 1700 ft though...


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

It's a hake.


----------

